# is there any purpose to leg press?



## nova1970sb (Mar 1, 2010)

about a month and a half ago, maybe 2 months i replaced my leg presses with squats. i do feel squats are way more productive. should i put leg presses back into my leg workout or pretend that machine doesn't exist. (by the way i would never cut squats out of my program, i am just thinking of adding another workout).


----------



## Marat (Mar 1, 2010)

It's nice for hanging your towel on.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2010)

Its a machine exercise, and the same criticisms of all machines should be applied to it. Some machines may feel more comfortable than others, but in the end they still have a forced plane of movement, take all stabilization muscles out of the picture, and make idiots think they are hardcore by putting 10 plates on.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

it's good to have a change from squats every now and then. I prefer leg press for high rep (20-30) sets for safety reasons


----------



## FMJ (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree. I don't see anything wrong with Leg pressing either. especially if all you do other than that is squats. I love doing squats but often find it insufficiant if I don't do some other move for quads. I would love to have a leg press since I'm not digging lunges or other shit like that.
Following up a good squat routine with some heavy leg pressing would be ideal IMO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

try this for a bitching leg-press routine:

leg press - db stationary lunges - leg press 10,10,10 x 3


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

I find it awfully useful for doing my calf raises. Means I can load it up with alot of weight and my back doesn't have to take any of it. Other than that, I don't really find it productive for my leg growth or strength.


----------



## nova1970sb (Mar 2, 2010)

well my leg work out now is
squats
deadlifts
straight legged deadlifts
calf raises
and curls


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 2, 2010)

Heavy ass back squats followed by heavy ass front squats!!  If you have the capacity to do more, PUT SOME MORE WEIGHT ON THE BAR!  JMO


----------



## Phineas (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they can have their place.

If at any given moment you have three lower push exercises in a program, what's wrong with incorporating it into a 3-6 week program every few months? Granted, you're not working stabalizers, but if you consistently perform squats and the like I don't think there's anything wrong with tackling a machine lift for brute leg power/strength. We accept the lat pulldown machine and the seated row. I realize there are more free-weight options for legs, but still....nothing wrong with it once in a while.

I think the problem is a lot of people become dependant on it and think it's the be-all-end-all. Because you can generally lift a hell of a lot more weight relative to your body weight it's a major ego boost. This is the problem with the leg press; it gives dumbasses an ill-deserved sense of pride (or arrogance).

Short answer: if you consinstly perform a variety of well-executed squats (not to mention deadlifts), it's fine to use the leg press occassionally for variety, so long as you keep your ego at the door and use it for training purposes.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Its a machine exercise, and the same criticisms of all machines should be applied to it. Some machines may feel more comfortable than others, but in the end they still have a forced plane of movement, take all stabilization muscles out of the picture, *and make idiots think they are hardcore by putting 10 plates on*.



I do *not* think I am hardcore, thank you very much.

I like the leg press....not the yuppie-style leg press with the little 10lb plates and a pin, mind you...rather, the cybex type. (Nautilus sucks) Reason being, when I returned to the gym I wanted to condition legs before going after squats. Plus, since I always end up pushing too far too fast, I'd rather not bust my ass doing squats right out of the gate, lol.

I think as long as you understand exactly what machines are, and use them properly, or as a suppliment to good old compound work, they're not such a bad thing.


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 2, 2010)

Read this:

Squat vs. Leg Press for Big Legs | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

KY


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think as long as you understand exactly what machines are, and use them properly, or as a suppliment to good old compound work, they're not such a bad thing.



All things considered, i do agree with this. Its definitely helped my girlfriend build up the leg strength to be able to even attempt squats. A few months ago she couldn't even go past 1/4 ROM without losing stability, but after frequent split squats, leg press, and some step ups she's now almost able to go to parallel.

Theres still a tonne of work to be done, but at least now we have somewhere to start with the squat.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with using some machine exercises.  In my opinion, the inherent problems associated with machines only manifest themselves when they comprise the majority of things you are doing.= in the weight room.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the machine after free weights for single leg drop sets once a month. Everything I do is well past 90. 

Pussies that pile on the weight for quarter reps run the risk of having someone do it properly with one leg the moment they leave the exercise.  That in itself makes doing the leg press worth it.


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 2, 2010)

But if you are weak and need to start with the leg press, wouldn't you still be better off starting with squats to build stability/core strength along with leg strength?  For instance, if you build up alot of leg strength on the press first and then move to squats, you would have to reduce weight on the bar, not because of leg strength but because of stability/core strength thus leg strength is not being gained during this time.  This is not to say they don't have a spot for some, its just that I don't have a spot for them.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 2, 2010)

They're good for depletion style workouts ala UD 2.0.  Depletion with squats is rather dangerous and ill advised.  There's not a person out there that's going to maintain form on 3x15, 45s RI, done TWICE on 1200 calories per day, low carb of course.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> They're good for depletion style workouts ala UD 2.0. Depletion with squats is rather dangerous and ill advised. There's not a person out there that's going to maintain form on 3x15, 45s RI, done TWICE on 1200 calories per day, low carb of course.


 
yep +1


----------



## Perdido (Mar 2, 2010)

I throw a leg press in my routine every once in a while as an accessory movement.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 2, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> They're good for depletion style workouts ala UD 2.0. Depletion with squats is rather dangerous and ill advised. There's not a person out there that's going to maintain form on 3x15, 45s RI, done TWICE on 1200 calories per day, low carb of course.


 
That's encouraging...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2010)

There are rarely any instances where free weights aren't better.


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

KelJu said:


> There are rarely any instances where free weights aren't better.



Calves? Hard to do heavy calf raises with free weights, and this is a good substitute for a calf machine if your gym doesnt have one


----------



## Porsche (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the leg press machine is safer. You don't really have to concentrate as much on form and so if you have a lot on your mind you can just do presses without stressing too much about your knees or your back.


----------



## nova1970sb (Mar 3, 2010)

it is safer, but it only seems to work one muscle . where squats seem to do everything from your torso and down.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> it is safer, but it only seems to work one muscle . where squats seem to do everything from your torso and down.



You definitely work multiple muscle groups with the legs press, but yes, not nearly as much muscle mass as you work when performing squats.

I just think people overreact to information sometimes.  Machines are not all bad all the time.  That's an extremely myopic view.  In general, free weights are superior, and they should comprise the majority of your program.  However, this does not mean you should never use any machines under any circumstances.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 3, 2010)

The leg press machine has been a huge part of my rehab from ACL surgery.  I am still not allowed to do full squats.  I have to wait until May (a year past surgery).


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2010)

T_man said:


> Calves? Hard to do heavy calf raises with free weights, and this is a good substitute for a calf machine if your gym doesnt have one



I'm talking about doing leg presses, not the other shit people think up to do on it. Leg presses suck.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 3, 2010)

T_man said:


> Calves? Hard to do heavy calf raises with free weights, and this is a good substitute for a calf machine if your gym doesnt have one


 
I venture to say damn near impossible to do calves with free weights. It's a balance thing. You can't get a full range of motion with a barbell on your neck or dumbbells in your hands. I need a machine for calves too.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 3, 2010)

i like the leg press.but i was wondering what people think about hack squats.i do barbell hack squats,sometimes.


----------



## nova1970sb (Mar 3, 2010)

i think hack squats hurt calves. i cant get them down right


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I venture to say damn near impossible to do calves with free weights. It's a balance thing. You can't get a full range of motion with a barbell on your neck or dumbbells in your hands. I need a machine for calves too.



No way!  I put 2-25# plates on the ground, grab 2-100# DB's, stand on the plates with my heels hanginging over the edge and get after it.  Sure balance is challenged but I am not sure what is not a challenge when it comes to weight training.  And the balance thing is even a better reason to do free weights because now you are activating a ton of stabilizing fibers that would otherwise be left alone.

Excluding physical limitations, leg presses should ALWAYS take a back seat to free weights, PERIOD.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> No way! I put 2-25# plates on the ground, grab 2-100# DB's, stand on the plates with my heels hanginging over the edge and get after it. Sure balance is challenged but I am not sure what is not a challenge when it comes to weight training. And the balance thing is even a better reason to do free weights because now you are activating a ton of stabilizing fibers that would otherwise be left alone.
> 
> Excluding physical limitations, leg presses should ALWAYS take a back seat to free weights, PERIOD.


 
But how far down can you go hanging off two 25lb plates? My point was full range of motion. meaning as far down you can start and how high off the toes you can extend. Sure it's possible when all you do it push up on the toes but I like to get a full extension in the downward range. Usually I need to be standing on a six inch step, minimum.


----------



## T_man (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't go anywhere near as heavy with dumbells. Only one 1 legged calf raises where one of the hands is holding a dumbell and the other is holding onto something for stability.


----------



## joe7 (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone here do db squats? I like doing them every now and then cause it seems theres there's practically always someone using the squat rack lol... they really destroy your legs (the good kind of destroy lol)... much more effective then leg extensions and legs curls that's for sure....


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 23, 2010)

I will chime in on this thread now that it's been bumped:

There are certain times when I want to train my quads to absolute failure for muscular endurance.  Think lactate level training where the goal is to do as many reps as possible in a specific time interval.  I use leg press for this purpose.

It's also not a bad way to really hit your quads.  I do prefer front squats for that though.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> No way!  I put 2-25# plates on the ground, grab 2-100# DB's, stand on the plates with my heels hanginging over the edge and get after it.




Tangent - I'm a beginner and a chick, but absolutely you can build calves.  I used to cycle in my long-ago youth, try a weight vest or ankle weights and walk around on your toes for 20 minutes.  Do not cheat and lower your heels.  

Do modified plies (ballet move) - toes pointed out, kneed slightly bent, weights in hand or ankle or vest.  Rise up on toes, stay there and bend knees, go at least halfway down (kinda like a weird squat).  

Do your weightlifting warmups on your toes.  

When doing any kind of calf raises, rotate - point toes out for a while, then in then straight forward.  If you're careful about it, hold weights and rotate while on your toes - roll toward the inside of the foot for a while, then outside of the foot.  But be careful, it's easy to injure your foot/ankle/calf doing this.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 23, 2010)

First, here's a gift for all you haters......................

When you get up near half a century like I am, you'll look at the leg press VERY differently.  

There are times when my back just can't handle squats heavy enough to thoroughly work my quads.  On those occasions I do leg presses.  And yes, I work up to 10 plates per side.  again.  Even on the days my back feels strong, I use the leg press as an isolation movement to pre-exhaust my quads.  Yes, you heard me correctly, an isolation movement.  On the press I can position my feet perfectly so I hit the exact portion of my quads that I want and can devote 100% concentration to working just my quads and hams.  Then, when I move over the the squat rack I can really finish them off. 

One of the most hardcore leg routines in history included the leg press.  It was the Arthur Jones' Colorado Experiment with Casey Viator.  He did one superset, ZERO rest between stations, 10 reps per movement; leg press, leg extensions, squats.  They said after completing that one set he lay on the floor in a pool of sweat for half an hour before he could even stand up.  Sergio Oliva tried it with the same results and ended up with some of the best quads in history.  

Note to Gazehole:  is meant to be a friendly jab so............


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, shit!  Looks like the leg press has a ton of uses.  Case closed.


----------



## maseco63 (Mar 23, 2010)

*It's all about the workload.*

Their is much to the leg press.  If you dont have the form to perform a hevy squat then the leg press is your only chance to take advantage of working out a large muscle group like the legs!!!!

The bigger the muscle and the more muscle incorporated the more Testosterone produced!....


----------



## twarrior (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom Venuto quote
Out of all these basic mass building exercises, no exercise is better for packing on pounds of quality muscle than the squat. Ironically, however, no exercise is more ardently avoided either. I've heard just about every excuse in the book for not squatting, and believe me, after rupturing a lumbar disk, I've had every reason not to squat myself. Despite my injuries, I squat any way. Why? Because barbell squats are positively the single most result producing exercise you can do. I'm not suggesting that you ignore the advice of your physician if you have an injury, but if you are physically capable of squatting and you're not doing them, you are compromising your results. Squats hype your metabolism, pump up your legs and make your whole body grow! end quote.


With leg presses only your legs and hips actually support the weight. The squat on the other hand stresses, to varying degrees, all of the muscles of the back, delts, and traps as well.  The leg press is also a great option because of the amount of poundage you can support causing localized stimulation of the quadriceps, hamstrings, and calves that can lead to a massive lower body.  Good reasons to incorporate both into your training just not at the same time at max weights which can lead to over training  of the musculature.

There's quite a bit of info on the I-Net showing incorporation of both are instrumental in building a great well muscled body.


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the smith machine when I'm working out alone.  I can get my best form with the machine because I'm not afraid of falling on my ass with a weighted bar.. I try my best to achieve a seated position so I'm doing the exercise right..Its near impossible for me to do that alone with the bar freestyle.  I need a spotter.  

I like the dumbell lunges..Anyone got a good theory on why in place wouldn't be just as good as going in a line across the gym?  I see people do it both ways.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> I like the smith machine when I'm working out alone.  I can get my best form with the machine because I'm not afraid of falling on my ass with a weighted bar.. I try my best to achieve a seated position so I'm doing the exercise right..Its near impossible for me to do that alone with the bar freestyle.  I need a spotter.
> 
> I like the dumbell lunges..Anyone got a good theory on why in place wouldn't be just as good as going in a line across the gym?  I see people do it both ways.




100% theory only!  It seems to me that stepping forward and then pushing backwards doubles the amount of stress that would go straight up your shin and into your knee.  By doing the walking lunge, you're avoiding at least half of that.  Again, just a theory.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

What's this? No bashing of the Smith machine? Odd.

I too opt for the Smith, in conjunction with leg presses... at least until I am comfortable enough to stabilize myself properly to perform squats solo...... besides, 98% of the people in my gym wouldn't know what I was doing anyway. Most of them are either posing, socializing, trying to figure out how to operate barbell clamps or balancing on excercise balls.

And I'm with Oldbob....while 40+ ain't exactly ancient, there are some days when it is in one's best interests to keep an eye one connective tissue, et al.


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

What's this? No bashing of the Smith machine? Odd.

I too opt for the Smith, in conjunction with leg presses... at least until I am comfortable enough to stabilize myself properly to perform squats solo...... besides, 98% of the people in my gym wouldn't know what I was doing anyway. Most of them are either posing, socializing, trying to figure out how to operate barbell clamps or balancing on excercise balls.

And I'm with Oldbob....while 40+ ain't exactly ancient, there are some days when it is in one's best interests to keep an eye one connective tissue, et al.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

rockhardly said:


>


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

What's this? No bashing of the Smith machine? Odd.

I too opt for the Smith, in conjunction with leg presses... at least until I am comfortable enough to stabilize myself properly to perform squats solo...... besides, 98% of the people in my gym wouldn't know what I was doing anyway. Most of them are either posing, socializing, trying to figure out how to operate barbell clamps or balancing on excercise balls.

And I'm with DaMayor....while 40+ ain't exactly ancient, there are some days when it is in one's best interests to keep an eye one connective tissue, et al


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2010)

Close stance to develop sweeps.

Also great for rehab when you can't do an unsupported lift.


----------



## rickysalinas_69 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with all who say squats are better than leg presses. If u work out with machines one week and then with free weights the next, u will see than working with free weights works all the little muscle that machines dont hit. Try it and see for urself.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What's this? No bashing of the Smith machine? Odd.
> 
> I too opt for the Smith, in conjunction with leg presses... at least until I am comfortable enough to stabilize myself properly to perform squats solo...... besides, 98% of the people in my gym wouldn't know what I was doing anyway. Most of them are either posing, socializing, trying to figure out how to operate barbell clamps or balancing on excercise balls.
> 
> And I'm with DaMayor....while 40+ ain't exactly ancient, there are some days when it is in one's best interests to keep an eye one connective tissue, et al


----------



## rickysalinas_69 (Mar 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by ALBOB  
What's this? No bashing of the Smith machine? Odd.

I too opt for the Smith, in conjunction with leg presses... at least until I am comfortable enough to stabilize myself properly to perform squats solo...... besides, 98% of the people in my gym wouldn't know what I was doing anyway. Most of them are either posing, socializing, trying to figure out how to operate barbell clamps or balancing on excercise balls.


Hey at my gym its hour and a half work out and thirty minute mirror......lol


----------



## superyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Squatting covers all the muscles the leg press does plus MANY more including very important stabilizers. So you don't need to put it back in your workout. It isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------

